# ATI Driver Problem

## guije

Hallo Freunde,

ich suche jemanden der mit mir Punkt für Punkt meine Einstellungen durchgeht, ich möchte gerne die 3D Beschleunigung für meine ATI Mobility aktivieren, falls möglich.

Sitze da jetzt schon Tage bei und habe mich echt total verfranzt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr vor noch zurück.

Ist jemand bereit mir zu helfen ?

----------

## guije

ok, ich fang einfach mal an:

```
guije ingo # /opt/bin/fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series 

OpenGL version string: 4.0.10188 Compatibility Profile Context

```

Ich habe erfahren das es 2 Treiber gibt, den ATI Treiber und einen OpenSource Treiber?

Welchen muß ich benutzen um die 3D Beschleunigung zu bekommen?

----------

## guije

hat keiner die Lust mir zu helfen ?

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Hast du die zwei Sachen denn schon durch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/dri-howto.xml

Hier sind auch noch eine Menge Infos

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#kernel

Wenn das nicht reicht, dann solltest du auch mal posten was nicht geht.

Mal Grundlegendes:

X ist Installiert?

Woran merkst du das du keine 3D Beschleunigung hast?

Wie ist die Ausgabe von "fglrxgears"?

Was sagt: grep dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Was sagt: lsmod

Was sagt: eselect opengl list

Dann sehen wir weiter.

Sebastian

----------

## guije

ja, ich habe die links von dir schon durch, soweit wie mir möglich ist.

Komme aber nicht weiter

 *Quote:*   

> X ist Installiert

 

Ja, X ist installiert?

 *Quote:*   

> Woran merkst du das du keine 3D Beschleunigung hast?

 

ich kann zb keine Desktop Effekte starten

Ich kann kein fglrx bzw fglrxgears starten:command not found

Ich bekomme eben keine Meldung das es funktioniert, deswegen gehe ich davon aus das es nicht geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt: grep dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

 

```
 ingo # grep dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx drive

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

```

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt: lsmod

 

r

```
ingo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ati_agp                 4344  0 

fglrx                2189005  117 

r8192se_pci           446677  0 

agpgart                23780  2 ati_agp,fglrx

```

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt: eselect opengl list 

 

```
 ingo # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

## firefly

fglrxgears gibt es nicht mehr. Das Programm heißt jetzt fgl_glxgears.

und was sagt 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

Wenn da "direct rendering: Yes" steht dann funktioniert opengl.

----------

## guije

```
ingo # glxinfo | grep direct

bash: glxinfo: command not found
```

fgl_glxgears. zeigt mir die Tests an.

Wenn ich das Notebook boote starten noch kein WM, ich melde mich also als root an und gebe /etc/init.d/xdm start ein, das startet der Anmeldescreen, dann melde ich mit User an und KDE startet.

Wenn ich jedoch nicht den xdm starte sonder startX eingebe, bekommen ich etwas geflackere auf dem Bildschirm und dann eine Fehlermeldung, es steht dort das dri und dri2 nicht gestartet werden können.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ingo # glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> ...

 

```
emerge mesa-progs

rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

## guije

```
ingo # glxinfo | grep direct 

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 
```

Bedeutet das denn jetzt das die 3d Beschleunigung funktioniert?

Wenn ja, warum kann ich die Desktop-Effekte nicht aktivieren ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jedoch nicht den xdm starte sonder startX eingebe, bekommen ich etwas geflackere auf dem Bildschirm und dann eine Fehlermeldung, es steht dort das dri und dri2 nicht gestartet werden können.

  Hast du denn eine passende ~/.xinitrc ?

Ansonsten sollte auch ein Start via 

```
$ XSESSION="kde-4" startx
```

 klappen.

Ist dein User mit in der Gruppe "video" ? - siehe zb in der Ausgabe von 

```
$ groups
```

----------

## guije

```
#!/bin/sh

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

sysresources=/etc/X11/xinit/Xresources

sysmodmap=/etc/X11/xinit/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

if [ -f "$usermodmap" ]; then

    xmodmap "$usermodmap"

fi

# start some nice programs

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   command="`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

else

   failsafe="yes"

fi

if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then

   for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/* ; do

      [ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"

   done

   unset f

fi

if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

   twm &

   xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

else

   exec $command

fi

```

So sieht die xinitrc aus, die letzten Zeilen mit xterm und twm werden beim booten bemeckert, wie ich da etwas einfügen kann ist mir so noch nicht klar, da dies ja mehrere Schleifen sind.

Hab zwar mal c++ gelernt, ist aber schon lange her und da gabs kein fi.

Der User ist in der Gruppe Video drin.

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich jedoch nicht den xdm starte sonder startX eingebe, bekommen ich etwas geflackere auf dem Bildschirm und dann eine Fehlermeldung, es steht dort das dri und dri2 nicht gestartet werden können.

  Das ist ganz normal. Die Fehler zeigt er immer an die siehst du nur nicht wenn KDE startet. 

Direct Rendering geht, das haben wir ja jetzt raus.

Was passiert denn wenn du die Desktopeffecte an machen willst? Wie ist die Fehlermeldung?

Du meinst KDE -> Systemeinstellungen -> Arbeitsfläche -> Arbeitsflächeneffekte aktivieren ? Was passiert wenn du da den Hacken setzt?

Was steht dann bei Composit Status? Falls das deaktiviert ist, was passiert wenn du auf Compositing fortsetzen klickst?

Sebastian

----------

## guije

Also das Häkchen kann ich gar nicht setzten.

Da steht Compisiting is not suported on your System.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

> Also das Häkchen kann ich gar nicht setzten.
> 
> Da steht Compisiting is not suported on your System.

 

Ausloggen:

```
rm -Rf ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc
```

Einloggen:

Hatte die Meldung mal unter nvidia und intel nach 4.5 installaion. 

Mit dem Löschen von kwinrc ging das ganze dann wieder normal  :Smile: 

----------

## guije

ok, das hat geklappt, immer noch gehen einige Efekte nicht, aber das finde ich mit eurer Hilfe bestimmt auch noch raus.

Trotzdem möchte ich auch noch mal auf dieses Problem hinweisen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851749-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851739-highlight-.html

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

die OSS-Treiber sind für die neuesten Evergreen-Karten schon sehr gut.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon ist eine sehr aktuelle Seite.

Evtl behebt das auch Deine anderen Probleme?

Tobi

----------

## guije

ok, da habe ich dann wiederum Fragen, und zwar:

1- Ich hatte beim Installieren des frglx Treibers irgendwo gelesen, das die DRI Module im Kernen nicht aktiviert sein dürfen, das habe ich auch so gemacht.

    Mein Rendering läuft ja. Soll/Kann ich trotzdem aktivieren ? Verstehe das nicht so richtig warum das beim radeon Treiber aktiviert sein soll und beim

    frglx nicht

2- Ich habe ja jetzt den Closed Source Treiber von ATI->frglx. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor, wenn ich auf den radeon wechseln möchte ?

3-  *Quote:*   

> die OSS-Treiber sind für die neuesten Evergreen-Karten schon sehr gut.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon ist eine sehr aktuelle Seite. 

 

    ist mir bekannt, doch direkt am Anfag lese ich :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Config
> 
> For the newest cards (R8xx, Radeon HD5xxx and above), you will need kernel-2.6.36 or above. You will also need the latest version of the supporting programs and drivers for 3D and KMS. See this for details. 

 

Ich habe aber eine niedrigere Version.

4- Welche Vorteile bringt, außer das die OpenSource immer zu bevorzugen ist, die radeon Variante ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> 2- Ich habe ja jetzt den Closed Source Treiber von ATI->frglx. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor, wenn ich auf den radeon wechseln möchte ?

  Nutze zb die idR sehr gute Gentoo Dokumentation - Gentoo ATI Migration guide

----------

## LinuxTom

 *guije wrote:*   

> 4- Welche Vorteile bringt, außer das die OpenSource immer zu bevorzugen ist, die radeon Variante ?

 

Geschwindigkeit!  :Smile: 

Leider, so bei mir, auch ein paar Fragmente bei OO & FF (siehe hier).

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *guije wrote:*   4- Welche Vorteile bringt, außer das die OpenSource immer zu bevorzugen ist, die radeon Variante ? 
> 
> Geschwindigkeit! 
> 
> Leider, so bei mir, auch ein paar Fragmente bei OO & FF (siehe hier).

 

Momentan aber nur hauptsächlich im 2D Redering bereich  :Wink:  mit 3D ist der fglrx immer noch etwas schneller und unterstützt mehr opengl funktionen (falls man opengl 3.x und höher benötigt)

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Momentan aber nur hauptsächlich im 2D Redering bereich  mit 3D ist der fglrx immer noch etwas schneller und unterstützt mehr opengl funktionen (falls man opengl 3.x und höher benötigt)

 

Also ich bekomme (verwende nur normale KDE-Desktopeffekte) wesentlich bessere Performance. Nur leider die dummen Gnome-Applikationen und GoogleEarth.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

